# Anyone Work With SCVMS?



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

i recently started with them and i am still on the fence with how i feel, the pay isn't at all good and they overload you with a 150+ page manual they expect you to memorize. when i signed up they promised all these orders in the training phase but i have yet to receive any orders beside LPS grass cuts which have a horrible pay scale and you can never bid a grass cut you have to use their cost estimator to determine the price and then batf the cut but in most cases its not worth the price it amounts up to

i would like to know what other think if they work with them?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

never heard of them but I do have the LPS pay scale and they pay pretty good. BAFT is only with certain clients, although they do have a 2ft allowable in length. I do work for a company that gets LPS work and they pay me pretty good.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Worked with CVMS (same company in Porterville, CA) and quit after 90 days. On same promise of a lot of work and then had to fight to get paid. I would steer clear from them unless you're prepared to work in the red and never get paid unless you demand it and then have to prove all over again that you did the work!


----------



## homeline (Aug 1, 2012)

*Stay away !*

My fellow vendors stay away far away from scvms theses guys are complete ripp offs they promise you the world then jerk you around when its time to get paid after they make you wait for 60 days until off probation you find out that its every invoice thats is a 60 day pay out they must think vendors work for free their manager is a complete jerk and pencil whips on every invoice also makes up prices as they go totally unbelivable there is no success there you have been worned . Ps also stay away from their brother company cvms same crap just garbage !


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

homeline said:


> My fellow vendors stay away far away from scvms theses guys are complete ripp offs they promise you the world then jerk you around when its time to get paid after they make you wait for 60 days until off probation you find out that its every invoice thats is a 60 day pay out they must think vendors work for free their manager is a complete jerk and pencil whips on every invoice also makes up prices as they go totally unbelivable there is no success there you have been worned . Ps also stay away from their brother company cvms same crap just garbage !


My workload from them is about 4 orders a week for just grass cut and pcrs, the pay is garbage and I can't apparently do any order correctly because they always say incomplete photos and memos and on top of that all Thr flood my email box with about 10 "updated" and reminder memos


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Freddie said:


> My workload from them is about 4 orders a week for just grass cut and pcrs, the pay is garbage and I can't apparently do any order correctly because they always say incomplete photos and memos and on top of that all Thr flood my email box with about 10 "updated" and reminder memos


You're working for free ... that's all I can say.


----------



## damaton (Aug 8, 2012)

R u nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Volunteering sounds better.


----------

